# Anyone else myxedema crisis?



## wiresoma (Jun 7, 2012)

I had untreated hypothyroidism for over a year and my TSH was 28. I experienced two extreme attacks that caused unconsciousness for a brief time. I went back on synthroid but eight months later was struck by two more attacks. It has been nineteen months since an attack. My TSH is in the normal range. 
Has anyone else been through such an extreme situation? I went to a neurologist to rule out seizures. I've read about myxedema crisis which can further lead to myxedema coma. I would guess that I was experiencing the crisis phase but I'd like to find someone who's been down this road as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wiresoma said:


> I had untreated hypothyroidism for over a year and my TSH was 28. I experienced two extreme attacks that caused unconsciousness for a brief time. I went back on synthroid but eight months later was struck by two more attacks. It has been nineteen months since an attack. My TSH is in the normal range.
> Has anyone else been through such an extreme situation? I went to a neurologist to rule out seizures. I've read about myxedema crisis which can further lead to myxedema coma. I would guess that I was experiencing the crisis phase but I'd like to find someone who's been down this road as well.


Oh, my gosh!!! How in the world did it come to that?










What is your TSH? And have you had FREE T3 and FREE T4 done? If so, could you post results with the ranges? Different labs use different ranges.

I don't know if any of our posters have experienced this. But if they have, I am sure they will reply.

Have you ever had any antibodies' tests or an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## wiresoma (Jun 7, 2012)

My TSH currently is 2.99. The lab's scale is 0.45-4.500
A year ago, after the blackouts, I had TSH-3.36, T4-10.2, T3-Uptake 33%, and Free Thyroxine Index-3.4.

Never had antibodies test or ultrasound.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wiresoma said:


> My TSH currently is 2.99. The lab's scale is 0.45-4.500
> A year ago, after the blackouts, I had TSH-3.36, T4-10.2, T3-Uptake 33%, and Free Thyroxine Index-3.4.
> 
> Never had antibodies test or ultrasound.


It might be wise to think about requesting these tests and the ultra-sound.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## wiresoma (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm feeling okay. I will look into doing the tests, thank you.


----------



## wiresoma (Jun 7, 2012)

I had gone untreated for just over a year when the first attack occurred. I will list the symptoms leading up to that first attack and then describe the attacks themselves. 
There were sore throats and worsening psoriasis, diarrhea, difficulty breathing, and dullness in the head. Visual distortion which involved blurriness and waviness. Near the end of that year I had lower back pain, a swollen pinky toe, and an ear infection. 
All five attacks involved intense heat in the body making my psoriasis feel like it's on fire. Extreme difficulty breathing. An urgent need to defecate. Nausea, brief unconsciousness. Intense shivering.


----------

